# western flyer trike



## panther boy (Nov 18, 2011)

Is this worth $100????


----------



## ridingtoy (Nov 18, 2011)

Just my own opinion, but I'd say no. You can get similar basic '50s tricycles off ebay for less...shipping included. This Western Flyer trike looks like it was made by either Murray or Midwest/MTD. For $100 I'd buy the Tru Test trike that was offered for sale here, photo on this thread:  http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?19048-old-TRU-TEST-bike

Dave


----------



## bobsbikes (Nov 18, 2011)

*trike*

i would say $50 is a good price for it .i do like the little book rack
is that factory or home made.never seen one on a tricycle


----------

